# Tropica soil vs ADA amazonia



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi , does anyone have experience with these 2? It will be a high tech 40cm cube with hc Cuba or Monte Carlo 

Currently have Flourite Black Sand but I’m sure the other 2 souls are better?


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi , does anyone have experience with these 2? It will be a high tech 40cm cube with hc Cuba or Monte Carlo
> 
> Currently have Flourite Black Sand but I’m sure the other 2 souls are better?


Interested as well, I've used Aquasoil many times and just tried fluval stratum but I'm not impressed.
Would like to try the tropical soil on my next tank but aquasoil works so well already..


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Probably not a lot of users of Tropica soil in the US. You might get more reviews on UKAPS.org.


----------

